# Authentic IJOY Captain 2 180W VV VW APV Box Mod



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/8/20)

Authentic IJOY Captain 2 180W VV VW APV Box Mod

any vendors selling this mod ?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (21/9/20)

bump


----------

